# Saturday 24th March Stoke Rochford and Belton Park



## GB72 (Mar 2, 2012)

During March I have the luxury of being the member of 2 clubs so Viscount17 and I are looking to play both of them on Saturday 24th March as they are only a few miles from each other. The invitation is open to anyone who wants to make the group up to a 4 ball. 

There is no need to book tee times at either but to ensure we get round in daylight I was looking at a start at Stoke at around 8.30.

The cost for each round will be less than Â£20 as you will be signed in as a member guest so you are looking at 36 holes on 2 great courses for less than Â£40.00. First come first served for those who are interested and available.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 2, 2012)

Bah. Up in Leeds that weekend otherwise I'd be all over this.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 2, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Bah. Up in Leeds that weekend otherwise I'd be all over this.
		
Click to expand...

Its on your way to Leeds if you fancied a stop over.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 2, 2012)

I'll have HID in tow, so can't unfortunately.


----------



## Lump (Mar 2, 2012)

Only an idea..
I fancy this. You could go past Aztec, get your misses to drop you off, she could carry on upto leeds and then I could drop you off back in leeds after we've played..


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 2, 2012)

Lump said:



			Only an idea..
I fancy this. You could go past Aztec, get your misses to drop you off, she could carry on upto leeds and then I could drop you off back in leeds after we've played..
		
Click to expand...

This *might* work, but I'm not sure if we're going up Friday night or Sat morning yet as she's arranging to do stuff with her old mates from School. Even if I can't make it, you definitely should do it! Two great courses that are worth the trip


----------



## GB72 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thought I would give this a bump to see if anyone is interested. Would look to tee off at Stoke around 8.30 which will allow time to get to Belton and have a bite to eat and get round in daylight.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 13, 2012)

Pity I'm teaching.  Weekends  are always tricky for me.
Sounds as if you've settled in to BP ok


----------



## GB72 (Mar 13, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Pity I'm teaching. Weekends are always tricky for me.
Sounds as if you've settled in to BP ok 

Click to expand...

To be honest I have been mixing it up between there and Stoke as had a few pre-existing commitments their. My efforts to integrate at Belton start in earnest at the new members comp on 25th March.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 13, 2012)

may well be up for this. straight up the A1 aswell. Would mean an early start & late finish, a good warm up for Woburn on the Thursday 

will let you know for definite by tomorrow


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 13, 2012)

i'll have a little chat with HID, would rather play these courses than a scramble at my place, although I'm scheduled to play the Shropshire the day before


----------



## Captainron (Mar 13, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			This *might* work, but I'm not sure if we're going up Friday night or Sat morning yet as she's arranging to do stuff with her old mates from School. Even if I can't make it, you definitely should do it! Two great courses that are worth the trip
		
Click to expand...

Lump drives like Senna - take your heart medication!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 13, 2012)

Captainron said:



			Lump drives like Senna - take your heart medication!
		
Click to expand...

 

Not looking certain that I'm going to Leeds now, so this is probably off the cards anyway


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm in if there is still space


----------



## GB72 (Mar 15, 2012)

OK, I have a 4 ball of 

GB72
VISCOUNT17
LUMP
FULL-THROTTLE

Can everyone confirm that they are OK with this. Suggest meet at Stoke Rochford at 8ish, 18 holes there then head for Belton. Will just confirm at the weekend that there is nothing booked at either course.


----------



## Lump (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm still game. Only a hour and bit down the road. I love lincolnshire, I wished I lived down there.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 15, 2012)

Lump said:



			I'm still game. Only a hour and bit down the road. I love lincolnshire, I wished I lived down there.
		
Click to expand...

You're in for a treat with the two courses lined up too. Not played Stoke for years, but it's a great track. Belton Park is one of my favourite courses and should be in really good condition by next weekend.


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 15, 2012)

GB, i'll leave Coventry around 6 and stop for eats on the way, can you pm me the location as I believe you have previously posted it's not the easiest to find

cheers


----------



## GB72 (Mar 15, 2012)

Directions are easy you just need to know what you are looking for. It is on the Northbound carriageway of the A1. Now these are directions you will not hear very often but it is behind a BP petrol Station and opposite a sex shop on the other carriageway. If you are coming from the South then just turn into the BP Station about 3 miles before Grantham and drive past the shop you will see the barrier in to the golf club. If you are coming from the North, go past the sex shop then take the next exit, you can then turn right, come over the flyover and back down the other carriageway to the BP garage. You can just hang a u turn but that takes a bit of guts and blind faith to get accross.


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 21, 2012)

are we still set for an 830 tee time?


----------



## GB72 (Mar 21, 2012)

Looks Like it. Viscount is the only one not to confirm yet but will text him tomorrow. No need to book tee times at either so we can head out as soon as we are all there and ready. Going to be knackered by Monday with 36 holes Saturday and,a comp on Sunday.


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 21, 2012)

18 today, 18 friday 36 saturday and 18 sunday is my schedule this week


----------



## Lump (Mar 21, 2012)

Just the 36 sat and 18 sunday for me. Looking forward to meeting some more GM'rs.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 21, 2012)

Looking forward to it. As I have a massive Â£27 in the pro shop that I need to use before the end of next week, I may even put up an overall prize (depends on whether they finally get any Titleist Velocity balls in because if they do I am having a dozen of them).


----------



## GB72 (Mar 21, 2012)

Viscount17 has confirmed that he will be there so the 4 ball is complete. Here's hoping the weather is like it is today. 

See you all Saturday morning, I will be there from 8.00 having coffee in the bar. We can set off as soon as the pro shop opens and I can sign you in (meant to be 8 but often nearer half past).


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 21, 2012)

GB72 said:



			Looking forward to it. As I have a massive Â£27 in the pro shop that I need to use before the end of next week, I may even put up an overall prize (depends on whether they finally get any Titleist Velocity balls in because if they do I am having a dozen of them).
		
Click to expand...


I'd be happy to throw Â£5 in the prize fund, if we all did this you could use your pro shop voucher in exchange for the cash.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 21, 2012)

Do not worry about that. You lot have to pay a little for the golf, I am covered so happy to chuck in my Â£27 if there is no Velocity balls in.


----------



## Lump (Mar 21, 2012)

No prizes needed my friend. 
If anything we can play Â£1 per 9 holes and Â£1 for the winner is always enough.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 21, 2012)

May need to at least bring a wooden spoon so as Viscount17 has something to compete for


----------



## viscount17 (Mar 21, 2012)

GB72 said:



			May need to at least bring a wooden spoon so as Viscount17 has something to compete for 

Click to expand...

thanks so much, but unfortunately true v GB, not managed to beat him yet but the day will come  . . . . .

(not been online of late, too much work!


----------



## GB72 (Mar 22, 2012)

viscount17 said:



			thanks so much, but unfortunately true v GB, not managed to beat him yet but the day will come  . . . . .

(not been online of late, too much work!
		
Click to expand...

Not true, you beat me by one shot around Wyboston Lakes. We both shot gross 84s but your handicap was 1 higher than mine.


----------



## viscount17 (Mar 22, 2012)

GB72 said:



			Not true, you beat me by one shot around Wyboston Lakes. We both shot gross 84s but your handicap was 1 higher than mine.
		
Click to expand...

 . and of such are sweet memories made . . .


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 22, 2012)

Just want to say...if the 4th hole at Belton has fully re-opened....good luck


----------



## GB72 (Mar 22, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Just want to say...if the 4th hole at Belton has fully re-opened....good luck 

Click to expand...

I am hoping it will be open what with the new members comp on Sunday. Those bunkers look lethal.


----------



## Lump (Mar 23, 2012)

Are we going to grab some food before the second round or grab a sandwich en route to Belton park?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 23, 2012)

Lump said:



			Are we going to grab some food before the second round or grab a sandwich en route to Belton park?
		
Click to expand...

I would suggest getting to Belton Park and having some food there before you tee off. The food is excellent, as is the beer (Black Sheep on tap, winner).

I can highly recommend the Chicken Caesar Wholemeal Hoagie with chips.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 23, 2012)

Either club is good for food plus I will be stopping for a Bacon roll at the half way hut at stoke. Cheap and very good


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks GB72, lump and viscount17 for your company, really enjoyed the day.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 27, 2012)

A big thanks to all 3 of you for turning up and, more to the point, waiting for 2 hours for the fog to clear. Pity we had to miss a couple of holes at Belton but I hope you all still got value for money out of the two rounds. Next time it will have to be 27 holes at Belton and would be good to see you all back in the Summer when the course is at its finest.


----------

